# Installing abulk LPG tank and fittings



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

I have been thinking of installing a bulk tank - about 100litres to the MH. I would be interested in any comments or assistance from those who either have a tank or have carried out this modification. 

I have previously installed a car kit and realise that it took a liquid feed where the MH needs vapour. 

Contact addresses would be helpful for product. 


Bob


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

asgard said:


> I have been thinking of installing a bulk tank - about 100litres to the MH. I would be interested in any comments or assistance from those who either have a tank or have carried out this modification.
> 
> I have previously installed a car kit and realise that it took a liquid feed where the MH needs vapour.
> 
> ...


Bob,

Clive M-G one of the MMM technical consultants did a write up when he installed a tank HERE in his motorhome.

It should provide you with most of the info you need.

Regards

Don


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas tank*

Hi

As a side issue, would you still be able to use the channel tunnel with a tank for LPG?

Russell


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I had a bulk LPG tank on my just sold Hymer 544 built on basic Fiat chassis 
only trouble was weight of tank plus all that gas amounted to quite a lot. 
Was going to fit one to my new Carthago but I was told that there wasn't sufficient ground clearance under a Alko chassis to safely fit so I'm going for the Gaslow system instead. Would have preferred more gas storage but wasn't prepared to fit bulk tank inside van with all the problems that go with trying to install.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Gas tank*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> As a side issue, would you still be able to use the channel tunnel with a tank for LPG?
> 
> Russell


Russell,

This what the Tunnel website has to say on the matter

"Safety carrying fixed LPG tanks for domestic services"-

"We are aware LPG tanks are essential for cooking, refrigeration, heating etc, but request the appliance is switched off before boarding and during the entire crossing. Tanks up to 47kg may be carried, but must be less than 80% full. For your own safety and the safety of others, you will need to demonstrate this before you travel."

They don't allow LPG powered vehicles to use the service, or they didn't the last time I checked.

Don


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Bob,

We have a bulk gas tank fitted to our Hymer E690. It was already there, (and full  ) when we purchased her. We were told that it is an 80 ltr tank, and it seems to last for ages. 

In the 18 months of ownership, we have used it extensively and only topped it up twice. About £28.00 in total.

Awfully glad that it is there, however, we didn't have to cover the installation costs.

J & R


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Many thanks for all the replies and the link . Having had a chat with a few LPG companies I have decided on the 2 x 11kg Glaslow bottles and remote filler. 

It would appear that the bulk tanks are way over the asking price due to the 4 hole - domestic label. If it was a modified black tank - about £130 , red for a MH £600 . 

It is now not a financially viable option to install in my opinion.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi asgard

Have you looked at <<THIS>> I don't quite know what the colour coding is but this one appears to be a gas take off?


----------



## haylingchrist (May 15, 2005)

Hi Bob,

I fitted a tank supplied as a kit by MTH autogas for about £370. It was by far the cheapest deal I could find anywhere and I found them a good company to deal with. It's easy if you can manage a bit of plumbing.

My tank is 70L 'water capacity' which was the biggest I could fit and maintain th 9" ground cearance required by law (and common sense). The tank can only be filled to 80% (to allow for expansion) so should hold about the same as 2x13kg cylinders. In fact it seems to be 10% less than this which is my only moan.

I endorse what others said about '4 hole' tanks. I looked at buying from several advertisers on eBay but couldn't make any real saving. The MTH tank comes fully assembled and tested with a mounting cradle, regulator, remote filler and electric gauge. All you need to do is bolt it on, cut a hole for the filler, wire in the gauge and plumb it into your existing gas system. You'll need to supply the 8mm copper pipe available from plumbing suppliers (but I had to visit 5 before I found one with some stock). I used several T pieces and taps so I can switch between the bottles (still retained) and tank (or run both in paralell) all from the comfort of my own home.

Don't forget to use something like 'Calortite' on the joints and do a leak test. Easy for me as the bottles have a pressure gauge incorporated. I pressurised the system, turned everything off and checked 24 hours later. You probably should get it checked by a corgi too...

Good luck.

Chris


----------

